# leads????



## NickPhoneWagon (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey guys - I&#8217;m pretty new here but I&#8217;ve been following along as a non-member for some time. I&#8217;m curious to know what you guys are finding to be most effective to generate leads. Of course word of mouth is the BEST but you can&#8217;t always just rely on that. Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2017)

Only word of mouth for me. Never have advertised. 

Do good work at a fair price and you will always work.


----------

